# Le thread qui positive sa mère



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Nous sommes tous sujets à de petites colères passagères pour des broutilles sans importances qui nous pourrissent le quotidien parce qu'elles tombent au mauvais moment et auxquelles nous réagissons parfois de manière un peu disproportionnées...

Alors,
parceque ces forums ne sont pas un lieu où vomir bêtement sa frustration,
parcequ'à bien y réflechir, les situations sont souvent comme les gens, à multiples facettes,
enfin, parceque ça fait du bien de voir la vie en rose à petites fleurs (enfin... métaphoriquement parlant, bien sûr)

POSITIVONS !! (Lorie, démon gnangnan, sort de ma tête !!!)

Exemple :
Mon fils aîné ce matin ne voulait pas prendre son médicament. Il m'a expliqué calmement que ce n'était pas bon et qu'il n'avait plus mal, qu'il était guéri.
Il a trois ans et demi.
j'ai toujours voulu ça pour mes mômes : la réflexion, le dialogue plutôt que l'obéissance idiote.
Maintenant que j'écris ces lignes, je suis super fier de lui et ma colère de ce matin m'apparaît pour ce qu'elle fut : ridicule.
Je vais passer une bonne journée et, ce soir en rentrant, le serrer dans mes bras.

Voilà, vous voyez le trip ?
Alors à vous.


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un remonte _le thread des râleurs_ et _le thread des non râleurs_ ? J'ai pas le courage.


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

C'est clair que coller une torgnole à son lardon dès le matin, ça calme - surtout après une bonne bouteille de blanc.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

Tout à fait...

Quelques blanc limés au bistrot, et aprés on passe à l'éducation cognitive (quand on cogne...)


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Alors,
> parceque ces forums ne sont pas un lieu où vomir bêtement sa frustration,



ça tu peux être sur que ça va plaire..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que coller une torgnole à son lardon dès le matin, ça calme



*Dans certains cas*
frapper la viande sert à l'attendrir....


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

C'est vrai, le poulpe aussi faut le frapper...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

...une bonne explication à 5 doigts est parfois plus parlante qu'un long discours    ça soulage la frustration et comme ça on vient sur les forums détendus


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Aaaahhhhh.... Que serait donc un thread sans flood ????
Un truc un peu chiant, sans doute.
(D'ailleurs, je me demande : supermoquette et DocEvil, y font la grass'mat ?)

Bon :
Je ne bat pas mes gosses car un jour ils seront plus costaud que moi.
Le matin, mieux vaut un bon gros rouge - comme ça, en plus d'être bête à cogner tout c'qui bouge tu pues bien de la gueule et ça, ça impressionne l'adversaire !!!

Villageoise forever !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Déjà, que les gens continuent à avoir des gosses dans ce monde foutu ; ça m'enlève toute envie de positiver...:hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

*C'est pourtant ma fille*
qui m'aide à voir le monde avec un regard meilleur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pourtant ma fille*
> qui m'aide à voir le monde avec un regard meilleur


 
Cosette allait bien chercher de l'eau pour les Thénardier...


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Ce fil est du gâteau. Merci à tous ! J'attends la suite avec impatience   

PS. à 3 ans et demi, on apprécie souvent qu'un gamin discute. Après, des fois, on s'en lasse un peu !   (Le mien a bientôt 11 ans et est du genre à ergoter pire que son père, c'est épuisant !   )


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cosette allait bien chercher de l'eau pour les Thénardier...



De l'eau ! tu te rends compte, le public du bar va pas comprendre !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil est du gâteau. Merci à tous ! J'attends la suite avec impatience
> 
> PS. à 3 ans et demi, on apprécie souvent qu'un gamin discute. Après, des fois, on s'en lasse un peu !  (Le mien a bientôt 11 ans et est du genre à ergoter pire que son père, c'est épuisant !  )


 
Trouve lui un bon collège militaire...


----------



## jahrom (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, le poulpe aussi faut le frapper...



Non sans lui avoir retourné la tête auparavant...


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, que les gens continuent à avoir des gosses dans ce monde foutu ; ça m'enlève toute envie de positiver...:hein:



Le cynisme ressort du désir de mort - puisque tout est connu comme laid et immuable, pourquoi continuer à vivre ?

Les mômes sont le meilleur antidote au cynisme - pour eux tout est beau parce que neuf et inconnu.

Les ténardiers de tous genres qui des mômes font des répliques désabusées et tristes d'eux-mêmes sont les plus gros producteur de la laideur du monde.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> De l'eau ! tu te rends compte, le public du bar va pas comprendre !


 ok, je fais le public... 



.... :mouais:





j'ai entravé que dalle à c't'histore de flotte... 


(c'est bon, la, je l'fais bien? j'ai bon, j'ai bon? )


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Les ténardiers de tous genres qui des mômes font des répliques désabusées et tristes d'eux-mêmes sont les plus gros producteur de la laideur du monde.



Attention, les vrais gosses aux Thénardier n'étaient pas si tristes : une amoureuse, un Gavroche qui ne respirait pas la tristesse : peut-être que les chiens peuvent faire des chats après tout !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le cynisme ressort du désir de mort - puisque tout est connu comme laid et immuable, pourquoi continuer à vivre ?
> 
> Les mômes sont le meilleur antidote au cynisme - pour eux tout est beau parce que neuf et inconnu.
> 
> Les ténardiers de tous genres qui des mômes font des répliques désabusées et tristes d'eux-mêmes sont les plus gros producteur de la laideur du monde.


 
Oui... Ca a d'ailleurs été prouvé scientifiquement... J'adore ce genre de thèse rassurante :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pourtant ma fille*
> qui m'aide à voir le monde avec un regard meilleur



...les enfants sont nos gurus ! la vie avec eux est un enseignement...:love: . 
heureusement qu'il nous reste les coups, le force brutale, la bêtise avinée et autres talents d'adultes pour leur rappeller qui commande     non mais !!!!


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Ca a d'ailleurs été prouvé scientifiquement... J'adore ce genre de thèse rassurante :love:



Face à l'optimisme béat, à la philo de comptoir (normal, on est au bar) et aux généralités mainstream que je déploie avec entousiasme, tu sembles persister dans une certaine négativité, PATOCHMAN.
Je suis inquiet pour toi...

Avant d'avoir des mômes, je n'étais pas loin de penser comme toi : pourquoi faire des chiards alors qu'on est déjà 6 milliards à pourrir la planète et que tous ceux que je vois autour de moi sont des braillards insuportables tentant d'échapper sans cesse à leurs zombies ennervés qui font dix ans de plus que leur âge de parents ?

Depuis, je pense moins, je me contente de profiter.

Avoir des mômes, c'est comme changer de référentiel en physique : les choses sont les mêmes mais tu les voies différement.
(Oh la jolie métaphore ! Faut que je la note!)


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et aprés on passe à l'éducation cognitive (quand on cogne...)


:love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Depuis, je pense moins, je me contente de profiter.
> 
> Avoir des mômes, c'est comme changer de référentiel en physique : les choses sont les mêmes mais tu les voies différement.


 
Je dois trop souvent voir des enfants thérapeutiques... De ceux qui ont été conçus dans une sorte de brouillard illusoir et qui ne font que supporter les sacs à dos remplis de parpaings de pauvres gens dénués de cynisme conscient mais qui eux participent grandement à la laideur ambiante... Le fait de ne pas en avoir, à mon âge, participe plutôt d'une sorte de lucidité par rapport à mes propres lacunes... Quand à ce que tu appelles du cynisme ; c'est juste UNE manière de profiter... Mainstream ou pas ; qu'importe...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

sur qu'il y en a pas mal qui feraient mieux d'aller adopter un chien ou un chat a la SPA...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

...les mômes c'est comme la chaudepisse....tant pis pour ceux qui l'attrapent (ou tant mieux parce que ça veut dire qu'ils ont au moins baisé) et si ça fait mal au même endroit à tous, tous n'ont pas mal pareil.....

il n'y a pas de recette miracle. aucun parents n'est semblable aucun enfant n'est pareil ....
alors de mainstream on passera c fil à un brainstorm pour savoir qui a raison ou qui a tort...
vive le mariage et vive le célibat.
vive les gosses et vive la vaséctomie.


 :mouais: ça m'a foutu le blues tiens ce truc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...les mômes c'est comme la chaudepisse....tant pis pour ceux qui l'attrapent (ou tant mieux parce que ça veut dire qu'ils ont au moins baisé) et si ça fait mal au même endroit à tous, tous n'ont pas mal pareil.....
> 
> il n'y a pas de recette miracle. aucun parents n'est semblable aucun enfant n'est pareil ....
> alors de mainstream on passera c fil à un brainstorm pour savoir qui a raison ou qui a tort...
> ...


 
Je me fiche d'avoir raison sur ce sujet...


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ça m'a foutu le blues tiens ce truc.



rho ben nan...ta journée avais si bien commencée !  

Faut suivre avec vous...j'ai failli remonter le thread des raleurs comme le suggerais le beau mec là au fond a droite() mais puisque ça tourne à l'avortement du sujet premier...... 

J'adore parler pour ne rien dire !

Faites des gosses ! .... j'ai besoin de boulot merde  :mouais: :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Faites des gosses ! .... j'ai besoin de boulot merde  :mouais: :rose:


 
Tu n'auras jamais les miens... Ca va pas, non?    :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Faites des gosses ! .... j'ai besoin de boulot merde  :mouais: :rose:



t'es nourrice ???     :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (31 Août 2005)

Parlez pas des gens type Thénardier SVP 
J'en connais et c'est lourd à supporter


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Parlez pas des gens type Thénardier SVP
> J'en connais et c'est lourd à supporter



ben fugue ....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Faites des gosses ! .... j'ai besoin de boulot merde  :mouais: :rose:



*Fini le baby boom*
c'est la gériatrie qui explose


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Parlez pas des gens type Thénardier SVP
> J'en connais et c'est lourd à supporter


 
Bon, allez... Je vais te porter ton seau un petit bout de chemin...


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *....... explose *


*

...t'es dur là !!!!  il y a d'autres moyens de s'en débarrasser.... *


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> t'es nourrice ???     :love:



J'ai repondu un jour a cette question !!! là 



Nourrice est un de mes boulots yep


----------



## jahrom (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> t'es nourrice ???     :love:



Tiens un métier qui n'a plus d'avenir :
Metteur de foetus mort-né dans le formol a l'hôpital...

Y avait qu'un poste, ils l'ont supprimé...:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un métier qui n'a plus d'avenir :
> Metteur de foetus mort-né dans le formol a l'hôpital...
> 
> Y avait qu'un poste, ils l'ont supprimé...:mouais:


 
Toi, tu n'es qu'un cynique! C'est de ta faute si le monde est laid ; salaud!


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un métier qui n'a plus d'avenir :
> Metteur de foetus mort-né dans le formol a l'hôpital...
> 
> Y avait qu'un poste, ils l'ont supprimé...:mouais:



..un emploi tué dans l'½uf somme toute ! ahhhh mais que fait le gouvernement


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Nourrice est un de mes boulots yep


...je veux rajeunir...regressir!!!!!!    :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu n'es qu'un cynique! C'est de ta faute si le monde est laid ; salaud!



...oui c'est vrai ..et après tu vas boire du vin rouge (ou blanc selon dispo) et frapper tes gosses...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui c'est vrai ..et après tu vas boire du vin rouge (ou blanc selon dispo) et frapper tes gosses...


 
Prions pour que cette ordure se soit fait ligaturer la trompe!!!


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

Dis Patoch tu m'fais un enfant ??    :rateau:   


PS : attention Lila, j'ai rien dis quand a la façon dont finisse les momes après etre passé dans mes mains !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Prions pour que cette ordure se soit fait ligaturer la trompe!!!



...un n½ud au n½ud(de préférence non coulant) !  couic!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Dis Patoch tu m'fais un enfant ??  :rateau:


 
Rhôôô, ben non... J'ai essayé, une fois et j'ai pas pu m'assoir pendant une semaine...


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Finalement ; ce qui me fait positiver, c'est de nous voir, tous là à débiter des conneries... Elle est pas belle la vie?... Tout compte fait, ça tient à peu de choses... :love:  
Il me plait bien, ce thread


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Finalement ; ce qui me fait positiver, c'est de nous voir, tous là à débiter des conneries... Elle est pas belle la vie?... Tout compte fait, ça tient à peu de choses... :love:



..voilààààààààà!!!!!!   :love:   
allez zou bon ap !


----------



## sofiping (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, que les gens continuent à avoir des gosses dans ce monde foutu ; ça m'enlève toute envie de positiver...:hein:



c'est ça , crache dans la soupe ..... t'aurais préferé animateur au club m'aide peu être ... ou guide pour touristes ?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça , crache dans la soupe ..... t'aurais préferé animateur au club m'aide peu être ... ou guide pour touristes ?!


 
Toi, tu es cynique avec moi... Je ne t'aime plus


----------



## sofiping (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu es cynique avec moi... Je ne t'aime plus



PATRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIck revient !!!!!


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Finalement ; ce qui me fait positiver, c'est de nous voir, tous là à débiter des conneries... Elle est pas belle la vie?... Tout compte fait, ça tient à peu de choses... :love:
> Il me plait bien, ce thread



Ah enfin un qui applique le truc !!!
Toi aussi rejoins les rangs souriants des adeptes de la positive attitude !! (hi hi hi)

Avec ou sans mômes, peu importe, le principal c'est d'agir selon ce qui nous semble bon pour nous et d'en tirer paix et satisfaction (ouah ! De mieux en mieux ! Je vais finir gourou à me taper tout un tas d'adepte à plume blanche qui seront folles de mon esprit merveilleusement zen)

Moi aussi je l'aime bien mon thread... Même si je me demande si le titre correspond bien à ce qu'il y a dedans. Vu le sujet, ça va bientôt plus se rapprocher de "Le thread qui nique sa mère (et tous les autres parents par la même occasion)"

Et n'oubliez pas : cynique c'est qu'il a trouvé qui niquer.


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Dis Patoch tu m'fais un enfant ??    :rateau:
> 
> 
> PS : attention Lila, j'ai rien dis quand a la façon dont finisse les momes après etre passé dans mes mains !



T'es vache de dire des trucs pareils ! Il y a de jeunes parents qui, peut-être, écoutent et balisent déjà comme des malades de laisser leurs précieux rejetons à cette inconnue qu'ils n'ont vu qu'à l'entretient d'embauche et dont ils soupçonnent déjà qu'elle va soit étrangler ceux qu'elle garde, soit détourner à son profit l'amour à eux destiné...

Terrible !!!!!

(heureusement que ma femme était là pour chaque nounou rencontrée, moi j'avais l'esprit à vagabonder parmis ces andouilles en cravattes qui vous sortent "citer moi trois de vos défauts et trois de vos qualités" comme si vous alliez répondre sincèrement (euh... feignant, bordélique et bavard, mais sympa) et que ça allait leur révéler si vous serez un bon employé ou pas... 
Je me voyais de l'autre côté de la barrière, pour une fois)

Quoi que, en région parisienne (où je vis) ce sont les nounous qui choisissent leurs parents, pas l'inverse - faiblesse de l'offre contre pléthore de la demande - alors :
"Monsieur iKool, citez moi trois défauts et trois qualités pour votre fils !"
Arghhhhh.


----------



## sofiping (31 Août 2005)

pour moi , ma fille auras été la pire et la plus merveilleuse chose qui me soit arrivée .... tenez là ,  elle vient de m'interompre , étoiles dans les mirettes et sourir au maxi  pour me demander si sa jupe noire et son petit petit haut à dentelle " ça fesait joli ???!!! "..... ça , ça me fait fondre , alors qu'il y a 1/4h elle me fesait chmire avec des histoire de téléphone et de copines  à m'en faire sortir mes pulsions les plus sombres .

Elle a été la pire chose qui me soit arrivée car je suis une inconditionnelle de la liberté et ( ça n'implique que moi ) elle a serieusement croqué dedant ... ah oui , sans oublier dame insoucience qui en a profité pour se faire la malle ..... 

Mais elle a aussi été la plus belle chose de ma vie par ce qu' elle est depuis prés de 17 ans un gros point  point d'interrogation qui fait rien que me faire courir .... et donc qui me garde bien consciente , aware comme dirait l'autre , qu'il ne faut pas s'endormir et que si je pouvais lui transmettre un peu de ma ... punkitude histoire qu'elle se mette aussi a secouer le panier dans tous les sens .  :love: 

ps : pour l'instant elle n'a que 16 ans et de la bouillie à la place du cerveau ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

moi je postera plus serieusement ici, quand j'aura rendu sa cb a ma fifille 
et qu'elle decouvrira que je lui ai vidée* son compte  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

de toute façon , c'est MON argent qu'il y avait la-dedans     

pourquoi j'ai fait cela  ? 

parce que j'en ai eu marre des ses pretentions et certaines  reflexions quelle me lança a la figure :mouais: 


mademoiselle veux plus ? parfait , elle ne sera pas la premiere etudiante a aller travailler en faires les etudes en meme temp     



*il ne restait que 140 euros , je n'ai pris 100 , comme cela elle devras attendre les prochains versements d'argent de poche pour s'acheter ses pompes


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, que les gens continuent à avoir des gosses dans ce monde foutu ...



Quatre clônes le trooper avoir... eh bien, je positive     :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

ouais ouais, ben moi sinon ça va, a part que j'ai un morceau de dent en moins depuis une demie heure... 


mais je positive a donf, hein, pas de souci, ça va super... 

youpi.

(continuez, continuez...)


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pour moi , ma fille auras été la pire et la plus merveilleuse chose qui me soit arrivée .... tenez là ,  elle vient de m'interompre , étoiles dans les mirettes et sourir au maxi  pour me demander si sa jupe noire et son petit petit haut à dentelle " ça fesait joli ???!!! "..... ça , ça me fait fondre , alors qu'il y a 1/4h elle me fesait chmire avec des histoire de téléphone et de copines  à m'en faire sortir mes pulsions les plus sombres .
> 
> Elle a été la pire chose qui me soit arrivée car je suis une inconditionnelle de la liberté et ( ça n'implique que moi ) elle a serieusement croqué dedant ... ah oui , sans oublier dame insoucience qui en a profité pour se faire la malle .....
> 
> ...



L'insouciance perdue (i fought the law, and the law won, i fought the law and the...), la liberté enfuie (Don't know what i want but i know how to get it)...

Mais transmettre, trouver une utilité à tous ces petits savoirs futiles et décousus accumulés ici ou là...
Et découvrir chaque jour des petits trésors dans ces êtres humains en construction.

La pire et la meilleure des choses, je suis bien d'accord.

Je voulais être prof quand j'étais plus jeune - mais pas assez patient, pas assez assidu aux études... Et pas assez bien payé après !!!


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> parlant, bien sûr)
> 
> POSITIVONS !! (Lorie, démon gnangnan, sort de ma tête !!!)
> 
> ...



il a raison le gamin, il va pas ce faire embêter par une vielle râleuse


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et aprés on passe à l'éducation cognitive (quand on cogne...)



Rôoo pxtain, j'viens de comprendre 
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:         
Merci Rezba pour le rappel !  :rose:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a raison le gamin, il va pas ce faire embêter par une vielle râleuse



...tiens au fait puisque t'es là et que je te tiens ...c'est quoi ce p.... d'avatar


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Rôoo pxtain, j'viens de comprendre
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> Merci Rezba pour le rappel !  :rose:



...viiite un coup de rouge et après tu entames les explications en langage des signes avec tes gosses (si t'en as)...


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...tiens au fait puisque t'es là et que je te tiens ...c'est quoi ce p.... d'avatar



c'est pas une vielle "raleuse" qui va me le faire dire


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ps : pour l'instant elle n'a que 16 ans et de la bouillie à la place du cerveau ...



ça t'inquiète pas trop, le cerveau ça pousse pas avant, disons 28-30 ans dans le meilleur des cas 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...viiite un coup de rouge et après tu entames les explications en langage des signes avec tes gosses (si t'en as)...



Nan pas encore (j'm'entraîne bien sûr mais pas pour l'instant ; question de timing plus que de philosphie du non-être à la Patochman - dites donc qu'est-ce que c'est dur le Corse nihiliste, pfiouuuu....   ). Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de réfléchir aux stratégies éducatives (ça doit pas être plus compliqué que les femmes non  ?).


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une vielle "raleuse" qui va me le faire dire



:love:...fais gaffe tu vas me créer de la frustration, je vais boire du rouge (ou du blanc selon dispo) et frapper mes gosses.....en leur précisant bien que c'est de ta faute, ce qui aura pour avantages : 1- de soulager ma frustration, 2- de soulager ma conscience   

 :love: je me deteste :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça doit pas être plus compliqué que les femmes non  ?).


...ça dépend de la quantité de rouge (ou de blanc selon dispo)


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Tabasser ses mômes paskon a trop bu c'est vraiment vignoble !


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tabasser ses mômes paskon a trop bu c'est vraiment vignoble !



Nan c'est clair que c'est pas joli, joli tout ça... on en rigole là, hein ça va on est entre nous tranquillos, c'est bien faciile de faire de l'humour. Moi franchement je trouve ça nul de frapper ses gosses quand on est bourré. C'est vrai quoi, ça enlève toutes les sensations, le geste manque de précision et pire, des fois on se rappelle plus et même des fois on recommence parce qu'on sait plus si on l'a déjà fait... la merde, quoi...  :hein:  :hein:   

QUAND VOUS AVEZ TROP BU, NE FRAPPEZ PLUS VOS ENFANTS : FAITES-LE A JEUN


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est clair que c'est pas joli, joli tout ça... on en rigole là, hein ça va on est entre nous tranquillos, c'est bien faciile de faire de l'humour. Moi franchement je trouve ça nul de frapper ses gosses quand on est bourré. C'est vrai quoi, ça enlève toutes les sensations, le geste manque de précision et pire, des fois on se rappelle plus et même des fois on recommence parce qu'on sait plus si on l'a déjà fait... la merde, quoi...  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> QUAND VOUS AVEZ TROP BU, NE FRAPPEZ PLUS VOS ENFANTS : FAITES-LE A JEUN



...on frôle la perfection !!!!:love:


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Et ben, moi qui voulait du positif, des fleurs et des petits oiseaux, voilà que la moitié des posts sont sur la meilleure manière de battre ses mômes !!!!!

Bourré ou à jeun, quand je frappe, après c'est l'autre qui geint !


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, moi qui voulait du positif, des fleurs et des petits oiseaux, voilà que la moitié des posts sont sur la meilleure manière de battre ses mômes !!!!!



....Dolto est membre des forums ????...non ???? ah ben alors c'est pour ça que ça a tourné vin aigre!!!


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....Dolto est membre des forums ????...non ???? ah ben alors c'est pour ça que ça a tourné vin aigre!!!



En même temps, si petit j'avais eu le choix entre recevoir des baffes ou devenir un gros barbu en chemise à fleurs qui boit du Oasis (c'est bon c'est bon)...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Moi franchement je trouve ça nul de frapper ses gosses quand on est bourré. C'est vrai quoi, ça enlève toutes les sensations, le geste manque de précision et pire, des fois on se rappelle plus et même des fois on recommence parce qu'on sait plus si on l'a déjà fait... la merde, quoi...  :hein:  :hein:




et quand on le fait avec le nerfs tellement sollecité et petage de plomb insoutenanble,
tu penses que les coup sont mieux portée ?


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

...que celui (ou celle) qui n'a jamais donné une baffe lève la main.....  
..(meuuuh non pas pour la laisser retomber sur une rose joue juvenile...rhôôôô!!!!  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas encore (j'm'entraîne bien sûr mais pas pour l'instant ; question de timing plus que de philosphie du non-être à la Patochman - dites donc qu'est-ce que c'est dur le Corse nihiliste, pfiouuuu....  ). Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de réfléchir aux stratégies éducatives (ça doit pas être plus compliqué que les femmes non ?).


 
Je relis "de l'inconvénient d'être né" de Cioran tous les matins au cabinet... Ce n'est pas une philosophie du non être, mais plutôt de la non action, puisque le pire ; la naissance, s'est déjà produit... Je suis de plus en plus étonné que nihiliste devienne presque un gros mot à la mode, par contre... Surtout dans la bouche d'amis, ex auto destructeurs repentis, qui se mettent à me faire la morale, la quarantaine ou la cinquantaine venue, confits devant la huitième merveille du monde qu'ils ont engendrée... Cette propension insupportable qu'ont les gens de croire que les remèdes miracle à tous leurs mots conviennent forcément aux autres... Je continue à en rire le plus possible, sans aigreur, mais avec parfois un certain agacement, à la longue... Je n'ai jamais eu l'impréssion que ma vie était une référence, par simple modestie et curiosité de voir simplement comment elle pouvait évoluer, hors de tout schéma préétabli. Si ça c'est du nihilisme... Le prétendu cynisme dont je fais montre n'est qu'un simple moyen de continuer à me fendre la gueule et de tenter de la vivre sans douleurs ; le moins possible...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...que celui (ou celle) qui n'a jamais donné une baffe lève la main.....
> ..(meuuuh non pas pour la laisser retomber sur une rose joue juvenile...rhôôôô!!!!  )


Je la lève...


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je relis "de l'inconvénient d'être né" de Cioran tous les matins au cabinet...



ça fait aller ?



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Surtout dans la bouche d'amis, ex auto destructeurs repentis, qui se mettent à me faire la morale, la quarantaine ou la cinquantaine venue, confits devant la huitième merveille du monde qu'ils ont engendrée...



Tu verras, un gosse, ça change tout


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je la lève...



..je parlais de ceux et celles qui ont déjà commi l'irréparable  

sinon j'ai pas tout compris dans ton post mais ça une laisse une impression que je partage...
le plus important dans tout ça c'est d'être libre (même des gosses) et de laisser libre les autres....
comme je disais il n'y pas de recette et comme disait ma grand-mère "ce qui est bon pour les oies n'est pas forcement bon pour le canards."
merci mamy     :love:


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je relis "de l'inconvénient d'être né" de Cioran tous les matins au cabinet... Ce n'est pas une philosophie du non être, mais plutôt de la non action, puisque le pire ; la naissance, s'est déjà produit... Je suis de plus en plus étonné que nihiliste devienne presque un gros mot à la mode, par contre... Surtout dans la bouche d'amis, ex auto destructeurs repentis, qui se mettent à me faire la morale, la quarantaine ou la cinquantaine venue, confits devant la huitième merveille du monde qu'ils ont engendrée... Cette propension insupportable qu'ont les gens de croire que les remèdes miracle à tous leurs mots conviennent forcément aux autres... Je continue à en rire le plus possible, sans aigreur, mais avec parfois un certain agacement, à la longue... Je n'ai jamais eu l'impréssion que ma vie était une référence, par simple modestie et curiosité de voir simplement comment elle pouvait évoluer, hors de tout schéma préétabli. Si ça c'est du nihilisme... Le prétendu cynisme dont je fais montre n'est qu'un simple moyen de continuer à me fendre la gueule et de tenter de la vivre sans douleurs ; le moins possible...



Je ne sais pas, non seulement je ne te connais pas, mais en plus, moi, c'est la première merveille du monde que j'ai engendré, alors...

J'ai adoré Cioran (un temps), j'espère ne pas être devenu trop moralisateur (mais je n'ai pas encore la quarantaine, tout peut empirer)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras, un gosse, ça change tout


 
Dommage... Plus de boules pour toi, pour le moment, El Mariachi...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras, un gosse, ça change tout




Alors, imagine 4   :love:


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..je parlais de ceux et celles qui ont déjà commi l'irréparable
> 
> sinon j'ai pas tout compris dans ton post mais ça une laisse une impression que je partage...
> le plus important dans tout ça c'est d'être libre (même des gosses) et de laisser libre les autres....
> ...



la sagesse des anciens.
Imparable.
Tout pareil pour moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..je parlais de ceux et celles qui ont déjà commi l'irréparable
> 
> sinon j'ai pas tout compris dans ton post mais ça une laisse une impression que je partage...
> le plus important dans tout ça c'est d'être libre (même des gosses) et de laisser libre les autres....
> ...


 
C'est à peu près là que je voulais en venir...


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...que celui (ou celle) qui n'a jamais donné une baffe lève la main.....
> ..(meuuuh non pas pour la laisser retomber sur une rose joue juvenile...rhôôôô!!!!  )



ben, moi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> j'ai failli remonter le thread des raleurs comme le suggerais le beau mec là au fond a droite()



Tu te trompes. Je ne suis pas encore intervenu dans ce fil.

Bon. Vous avez besoin de moi pour casser tout ce sucre ou vous allez gérer vous-mêmes ?


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes. Je ne suis pas encore intervenu dans ce fil.
> 
> Bon. Vous avez besoin de moi pour casser tout ce sucre ou vous allez gérer vous-mêmes ?



faut l'excuser il con fond tout le temps


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, imagine 4   :love:


 Au paradis, y'a de la place pour les malheureux, pas pour les imbéciles !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

N'empêche, c'est mielleux toute cette béatitude. Ça sent la névrose à plein pif. _Ouf !!!!! J'ai failli n'avoir rien de formidable dans ma vie dis donc... Vais retourner changer la couche, c'est trop bon ! _

Enfin bon... je dis ça, j'aime bien les gosses moi.


Tout est dans la sauce en fait....


----------



## sofiping (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça t'inquiète pas trop, le cerveau ça pousse pas avant, disons 28-30 ans dans le meilleur des cas
> :love:  :love:



Rien ne m'inquiete ... à par peut être moi même des fois


----------



## dool (31 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes. Je ne suis pas encore intervenu dans ce fil.







PPPPFffffffffffff l'aut' hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!.........
   











J'ai dit "à droite"....t'es pas à droite toi ! T'es au dessus !    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

ben ouais.. mais comme je ne voyais que moi de beau... j'ai pô compris...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est clair que c'est pas joli, joli tout ça... on en rigole là, hein ça va on est entre nous tranquillos, c'est bien faciile de faire de l'humour. Moi franchement je trouve ça nul de frapper ses gosses quand on est bourré. C'est vrai quoi, ça enlève toutes les sensations, le geste manque de précision et pire, des fois on se rappelle plus et même des fois on recommence parce qu'on sait plus si on l'a déjà fait... la merde, quoi... :hein:  :hein:
> 
> QUAND VOUS AVEZ TROP BU, NE FRAPPEZ PLUS VOS ENFANTS : FAITES-LE A JEUN



    

oups ..euh... :rose:

 bon y'à pas mal de perles par ici, je peux pas toutes les citer (pff c'est trop long ) merci j'ai beaucoup ri ! :love:

Euh sinon c'était quoi le sujet déjà ?


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oups ..euh... :rose:
> 
> bon y'à pas mal de perles par ici, je peux pas toutes les citer (pff c'est trop long ) merci j'ai beaucoup ri ! :love:



Mais fais gaffe, ne crois pas  tout ce qu'il y a écrit. Par exemple, ce que dit Quetzalk, c'est des conneries. C'est vrai qu'il faut pas frapper les enfants après avoir bu, ça oui, mais  à jeun, ça va pas, si t'as pas mangé,  comment tu veux avoir de la force !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais fais gaffe, ne crois pas tout ce qu'il y a écrit. Par exemple, ce que dit Quetzalk, c'est des conneries. C'est vrai qu'il faut pas frapper les enfants après avoir bu, ça oui, mais à jeun, ça va pas, si t'as pas mangé, comment tu veux avoir de la force !



Ah oui c'est pas con ça 

:hein: 

 mais faut pas manger trop lourd non plus !


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est pas con ça
> 
> :hein:
> 
> mais faut pas manger trop lourd non plus !



C'est BackCat qui l'a dit : tout est dans la sauce (et puis trop cuit l'enfant c'est pô bon...  :sick:  :mouais: )


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, c'est mielleux toute cette béatitude. Ça sent la névrose à plein pif. _Ouf !!!!! J'ai failli n'avoir rien de formidable dans ma vie dis donc... Vais retourner changer la couche, c'est trop bon ! _



 

Personnellement, j'ai attendu très tard avant de me décider à oeuvrer pour nos futures retraites   Je voyais bien les avantages mais aussi les inconvénients  
Je ne regrette rien, bien au contraire, mais je vois toujours et les avantages et les inconvénients   

Je comprends très bien qu'on ne soit pas tenté, et qu'on soit agacé par ceux qui en rajoutent sur leur bambin (je m'agace moi-même d'ailleurs, parfois   Heureusement, ma femme m'agace encore plus sur le sujet, ça relativise   )


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon... je dis ça, j'aime bien les gosses moi.
> 
> 
> Tout est dans la sauce en fait....



Va t'essuyer, t'as des lambeaux de bidoche de gosse entre les dents


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Au paradis, y'a de la place pour les malheureux, pas pour les imbéciles !!!


J'ai tjrs su que j'irais en enfer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Bon si je comprends bien c'est bien ici qu'on raconte le premier jour de rentrée de nos chers petits bambins chéris adorés ? 

Je peux vous en écrire une tartine si vous voulez  agrémentés de quelques :love: de mon cru, de quoi faire une indigestion diront certains :rateau: 

 C'était juste pour faire relativiser encore plus LucG !


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste pour faire relativiser encore plus LucG !



Aîe !    

Le mien rentre demain. Aujourd'hui, c'est ma femme qui rentre, enfin prérentre : au programme paella ou couscous au lycée, je sais plus.   

De toutes façons, pour la famille, la rentrée des enseignants, au vu de mon expérience peresonnelle, c'est au moins aussi stressant que la rentrée des gosses


----------



## iKool (1 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, c'est mielleux toute cette béatitude. Ça sent la névrose à plein pif. _Ouf !!!!! J'ai failli n'avoir rien de formidable dans ma vie dis donc... Vais retourner changer la couche, c'est trop bon ! _
> 
> Enfin bon... je dis ça, j'aime bien les gosses moi.
> 
> ...



Ouais, faire des mômes pour réussir ce qu'on a soi-même raté, des prolongements de soi pour qu'ils nous ressemblent et nous donnent une fugace illusion d'immortalité...

Ou bien parce que ça se fait, que c'est comme ça que les choses doivent être (combien véhiculent encore le vieil instinct animal comme pinacle de la philosophie existentialiste ?)

Et, une fois fait, s'autopersuader que tout va bien, que chaque seconde est un miracle et le clamer à la face du monde...

Ou bien ne pas en vouloir, vouloir garder sa liberté, jouir à plein du peu de temps à passer sur cette Terre, mais en jouir seul, le don vu comme une perte d'une partie de soi.

Et mépriser copieusement ceux qui se sont "fait avoir", ne voir dans les mômes que les nuits blanches, les couches sales, la cravatte en soie de la fête des pères, la crise d'adolescence et l'ingratitude monstrueuse de ces êtres pour qui tous vos sacrifices sont normaux...

Ne pas voir le reste, oublier soigneusement de penser à ses propres parents.

Le sucre et le fiel - united saveurs of nevroton


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Je méprise beaucoup plus les gens qui s'auto-congratulent pour ça ou ceux qui rendent leur bonheur détestable au possible à force de l'exposer au monde entier comme si rien n'était plus important. Toutes ces discussions à coups de "moi je" et de ":love:"... pfiouuuuuu. Enfin bon, si ça peut vous persuader que vous êtes heureux vraiment, c'est cool. Pour info, pense qu'il y a peut-être des gens qui crèveraient pour en avoir et qui ne peuvent pas, et que ça ronge. Qu'il y a des gens qui ne veulent pas d'enfants parce que l'image des parents qu'ils ont eu suffit à les empêcher de dormir rien qu'à l'évocation. Y'a des gens qui disent qu'ils ne veulent pas d'enfants mais qui en fait n'en ont rien à foutre surtout de dire ça ou son contraire. Et lycée de Versailles. Et ces gens là, le miel, ça les ballonne j'imagine...

Ces forums devraient être légers, libérateurs, dans une certaine mesure exutoires si ça peut être le cas sans blesser personne, mais à quoi bon tenter d'être profond quand manifestement, on n'a rien en soi qui le permet ?

Hein ?

Quelle vanité non ?




Bref. Quelle sauce ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2005)

Je te sens aigri


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je méprise beaucoup plus les gens qui s'auto-congratulent pour ça ou ceux qui rendent leur bonheur détestable au possible à force de l'exposer au monde entier comme si rien n'était plus important. Toutes ces discussions à coups de "moi je" et de ":love:"... pfiouuuuuu. Enfin bon, si ça peut vous persuader que vous êtes heureux vraiment, c'est cool. Pour info, pense qu'il y a peut-être des gens qui crèveraient pour en avoir et qui ne peuvent pas, et que ça ronge. Qu'il y a des gens qui ne veulent pas d'enfants parce que l'image des parents qu'ils ont eu suffit à les empêcher de dormir rien qu'à l'évocation. Y'a des gens qui disent qu'ils ne veulent pas d'enfants mais qui en fait n'en ont rien à foutre surtout de dire ça ou son contraire. Et lycée de Versailles. Et ces gens là, le miel, ça les ballonne j'imagine...
> 
> Ces forums devraient être légers, libérateurs, dans une certaine mesure exutoires si ça peut être le cas sans blesser personne, mais à quoi bon tenter d'être profond quand manifestement, on n'a rien en soi qui le permet ?
> 
> ...


  
Rien d'autre à rajouter... :love:


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

BackCat alias l'ecclesiaste 

lequel disait par ailleurs, en substance : "mieux vaut dormir à deux que seul, parce qu'à deux, on se réchauffe"


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rien d'autre à rajouter... :love:



Moi si ! 

BC, Tu viens c't'hivers ??? (tiens j'te mets un :love: pour le plaisir ! )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

ikool nous dit de POSITIVER

moi je suis desolé mais depuis que ma fille est rentrée dans l'ado j'ai de plus en plus du mal a positiver , 
je dois etre une mauvaise mere parce que j'ai plus tendance a negativiser  :rose: 

elle est tres jolie , brillante etudiante mais tout  le reste laisse a desirer  

plus le temp passe , plus les choses empirent , se compliquent.....

je sais elle est encore tres jeune mais j'ai la certitude que ce ne sera pas elle
qui viendra me rendre visite le dimanche apres midi quand je serai en age de reraite
ce ne sera pas elle qui viendra porter le soleil dans mon vieux coeur


c'est dur de l'admetre , aussi dur que l'avouer


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi si !
> 
> BC, Tu viens c't'hivers ??? (tiens j'te mets un :love: pour le plaisir ! )


 J'aimerais bien dool. J'ai lancé une perche à ton homme pour une tite rando, mais j'ai peur de faire boulet (le premier qui dit encore... mouais: ). En tout cas, je suis en Suisse en novembre comme d'hab'


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je te sens aigri


 C'est malheureusement fort possible  Mais on n'en meurt pas


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureusement fort possible  Mais on n'en meurt pas




Je dirais même qu'il vaut mieux un bon vinaigre qu'un mauvais vin


----------



## iKool (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ikool nous dit de POSITIVER
> 
> moi je suis desolé mais depuis que ma fille est rentrée dans l'ado j'ai de plus en plus du mal a positiver ,
> je dois etre une mauvaise mere parce que j'ai plus tendance a negativiser  :rose:
> ...



Les threads, c'est comme les mômes - ca devient jamais ce qu'on pensait que ça serait.

J'voulais du positif et j'me retrouve à donner des leçons comme un vieux con.
Scuzzi a tutti (m'incendiez pas si ça n'est pas correct, je n'ai jamais fait d'italien, je me suis contenté de me faire une italienne (ouh, le macho à deux balles)), 
je redeviens léger.

Je vous souhaite tout le bonheur du monde, comme dit l'autre (avec ou sans mômes) - et c'est pas ça qui va arranger le sucre...


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'voulais du positif et j'me retrouve à donner des leçons comme un vieux con.
> 
> je redeviens léger.


....trop tard ..fallait y penser avant !!!! 

:hosto: Allez madame, pouuuuussszzzz, pouuuusssssez !!!! on voit la tête"!


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ikool nous dit de POSITIVER
> 
> moi je suis desolé mais depuis que ma fille est rentrée dans l'ado j'ai de plus en plus du mal a positiver ,
> je dois etre une mauvaise mere parce que j'ai plus tendance a negativiser  :rose:
> ...



Les ados ouipapaouimaman qui sont bien sages et bien obéissants finissent tous psychopathes - toute leur révolte adolescente rentrée pour se conformer aux désirs de leurs parents explose d'autant plus violement qu'elle tarde et il est rare qu'ils viennent voir leurs vieux parents (sauf pour leur taper du fric éventuellement).

Je ne suis pas psy, mais pour ce que j'en sais, il vaux mieux en chier un peu quelques années pour en voir émerger des adultes bien dans leur peau.

Maintenant, je dis ça, c'est facile, mon aîné a 3 ans et demi... Reviens dans dix ans, j'aurais peut-être un autre point de vue sur la question...


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....trop tard ..fallait y penser avant !!!!
> 
> :hosto: Allez madame, pouuuuussszzzz, pouuuusssssez !!!! on voit la tête"!



Lit la Lila, lit là,
Lit les lais lilas de Lila,
Elle qui lie le lait, l'ale et le lit
et exile la lie.


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Les ados ouipapaouimaman qui sont bien sages et bien obéissants finissent tous psychopathes - toute leur révolte adolescente rentrée pour se conformer aux désirs de leurs parents explose d'autant plus violement qu'elle tarde et il est rare qu'ils viennent voir leurs vieux parents (sauf pour leur taper du fric éventuellement).
> 
> Je ne suis pas psy, mais pour ce que j'en sais, il vaux mieux en chier un peu quelques années pour en voir émerger des adultes bien dans leur peau.
> 
> Maintenant, je dis ça, c'est facile, mon aîné a 3 ans et demi... Reviens dans dix ans, j'aurais peut-être un autre point de vue sur la question...



Oui, je pense que tu devrais éviter cette généralisation comme les autres !


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je pense que tu devrais éviter cette généralisation comme les autres !



T'as été un ouipapaouimaman, Luc G ??

Moi oui....... (long silence qui en dit long sur les intentions psychotiques-et-tac de son auteur)...........

Quitte à faire de la psycho de comptoir, autant taper direct au général, non ? Les lieut'co (lieux communs pour les non-intimes) c'est très surfait.


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> T'as été un ouipapaouimaman, Luc G ??


disons que j'ai été un révolté très discret   
Et surtout que j'ai pensé assez tôt et ça ne s'est pas arrangé avec l'âge   que l'avenir était rarement écrit dans le passé et que les tirades du genre "moi, je ferai ceci, je ne ferai pas cela" étaient souvent très amusantes à se rappeler avec le recul


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> et que les tirades du genre "moi, je ferai ceci, je ne ferai pas cela" étaient souvent très amusantes à se rappeler avec le recul



Ah ça... La liste des différences entre le moi actuel et le moiquejepensaisdevenirquandj'etaisado pourrais remplir un bottin (sans remords, sans regrets)

Cela dit, sans sombrer trop dans le déterminisme, si le passé ne conditionne pas toujours l'avenir, ignorer son passé, n'est-ce pas se condamner à en refaire les erreurs ? (lieu très commun, surtout en histoire, mais dont je pense qu'il n'est pas si faux que ça)

Je pense néanmoins que la "révolte" adolescente a besoin d'exhutoires, de défouloirs, d'action quels qu'ils soient (et pas seulement dans l'opposition aux parents, ok, ça peut être l'artistique, l'humanitaire, le sport, tout et n'importe quoi)
Et je pense aussi :
1/ Que ces exhutoires rendent souvent les parents perplexes en ce qu'ils sont souvent une manifestation d'une _différence _ avec leurs propres façons de réagir
2/ Que le manque d'exhutoire ou l'etouffement de ce besoin d'exhutoire, n'est pas forcément une bonne chose pour la construction psychologique

J'ai dit "psychopathe" parce que j'aime bien ce mot et pour essayer, maladroitement, de remonter le moral à Robertav qui semblait bien tristoune avec sa grande fille.

J'ai réussi à caser 5 fois "exhutoire" dans un post, j'aurais pas cru !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Je pense un p'tit peu comme LucG sauf que moi je l'exprime très mal (ce que je pense ) ! 

Il faut éviter effectivement les lieux communs, je n'ai pas été une grande révoltée (déjà gamine j'étais pas bien grande  ) ..je n'en suis pourtant devenue une "psychopathe" ... 


Si j'ai bien compris pour le moment ton enfant à 3 ans et demi, je ne sais pas si le jour ou tu te retrouveras en face de lui "ado" tu auras suffisemment de recul et d'objectivité pour te dire :



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je pense néanmoins que la "révolte" adolescente a besoin d'exhutoires, de défouloirs, d'action quels qu'ils soient (et pas seulement dans l'opposition aux parents, ok, ça peut être l'artistique, l'humanitaire, le sport, tout et n'importe quoi)
> Et je pense aussi :
> 1/ Que ces exhutoires rendent souvent les parents perplexes en ce qu'ils sont souvent une manifestation d'une _différence _ avec leurs propres façons de réagir
> 2/ Que le manque d'exhutoire ou l'etouffement de ce besoin d'exhutoire, n'est pas forcément une bonne chose pour la construction psychologique



..aussi calement que ça 

A cet âge-là on est loin des grandes discussions philosophiques avec son _p'tit bout_, lors des innombrables promenades, main dans la main ...  (soupir)

Il m'est sans doute arrivé adolescente ou non de me dire : "moi je ferai jamais ça avec mes enfants" .. ce fût vite oublié une fois mère, et parfois il y à quelques résurgences ... c'est là que je réalise qu'ils n'avaient pas forcément tort mes parents 
Pourtant gamine je trouvais absurde, idiot ou autre  .. alors j'essaie de garder ça à l'esprit la différence de point de vue parents/enfants et de le dire clairement à ma fille (genre là tu penses surement que je suis une co*** mais tu verras plus tard  tu comprendras ma chérie ! )

Une chose est sûre aussi, "avant" on entrait dans l'adolescence ..plutôt on grandissait maintenant on nous parle partout de la "crise d'ado par ci" "les adolescents en crise" par là ...   peur quand même (ils ont leurs propres magazines, leurs langages, leurs codes, c'est presque un monde à part! )  c'est à faire
- "Bonjour je voudrais un contrat de parents à duré déterminée s'il vous plait" 
-"Oui quelle durée vous faudrait-il" ?
-" ... :hein: ben 12-13 ans peut-être ..."


Toujours est-il .. que le résultat est qu'à 9 ans ils ont déjà bien en tête qu'ils sont des futurs "ados" . .. 

Ma fille aînée n'a que 11 ans, ça s'approche à grands pas, je ne sais absolument pas comment elle évoluera, et comment je réagirai ...


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je pense un p'tit peu comme LucG sauf que moi je l'exprime très mal (ce que je pense ) !
> 
> Il faut éviter effectivement les lieux communs, je n'ai pas été une grande révoltée (déjà gamine j'étais pas bien grande  ) ..je n'en suis pourtant devenue une "psychopathe" ...
> 
> ...



Quand mon fils sera ado, il est probable :
1/ Qu'il me prendra pour un vieux con
2/ Que je prendrais ça avec beaucoup moins de philosophie que maintenant.....
(j'aime bien faire des listes)

On verra, mais je pense comme toi qu'il est important de se souvenir de sa propre adolescence.
Et puis ce terme de "crise"... Peut-être pas le mieux choisi.

Si ça se trouve, en fait, j'angoisse et je répète des grands principes pour essayer de me rassurer, qui sait ?

J'irais à la Fnac :
"L'ado pour les nuls, vous avez ?
- Oui, toute une collection : le langage, les fringues, etc. Il vous faut lequel ?
- Oh merde ! Ben tous !"

Mais t'as vu, hein ? J'ai mis un peu d'eau dans mon vin sur le psychopathe.


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, sans sombrer trop dans le déterminisme, si le passé ne conditionne pas toujours l'avenir, ignorer son passé, n'est-ce pas se condamner à en refaire les erreurs ? (lieu très commun, surtout en histoire, mais dont je pense qu'il n'est pas si faux que ça)



Tout à fait d'accord : ne pas ignorer son passé, ça n'aide pas forcément à faire mieux, mais au moins à prendre conscience qu' on n'est pas toujours à la hauteur de ce qu'on voudrait être   



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi à caser 5 fois "exhutoire" dans un post, j'aurais pas cru !


Ça fera donc 5 fautes d'orthographe dans un post.     (enfin au moins   )


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> TÇa fera donc 5 fautes d'orthographe dans un post.     (enfin au moins   )



mouarf!!


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord : ne pas ignorer son passé, ça n'aide pas forcément à faire mieux, mais au moins à prendre conscience qu' on n'est pas toujours à la hauteur de ce qu'on voudrait être
> 
> 
> Ça fera donc 5 fautes d'orthographe dans un post.     (enfin au moins   )



La preuve qu'on ne peut pas oublier son passé : j'ai toujours été nul en orthographe, j'ai même réussi un trimestre à avoir zéro de moyenne...

Saloperie de mot compliqué !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> La preuve qu'on ne peut pas oublier son passé : j'ai toujours été nul en orthographe, j'ai même réussi un trimestre à avoir zéro de moyenne...



Il ne faut jamais désespérer : j'ai un copain qui s'était fait coller au bac à cause d'une note abyssale en anglais (1 ou 2, je ne sais plus). Il est aujourd'hui traducteur (anglais bien sûr, et d'autres langue) à la Commission Européenne.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut jamais désespérer : j'ai un copain qui s'était fait coller au bac à cause d'une note abyssale en anglais (1 ou 2, je ne sais plus). Il est aujourd'hui traducteur (anglais bien sûr, et d'autres langue) à la Commission Européenne.



Tu me rassures.
Si le chomage m'attrappe (et vu le nombre d'indiens qui savent faire la même chose que moi pour beaucoup moins cher...) j'irais proposer mes services chez Gallimard, comme correcteur.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rassures.
> Si le chomage m'attrappe (et vu le nombre d'indiens qui savent faire la même chose que moi pour beaucoup moins cher...) j'irais proposer mes services chez Gallimard, comme correcteur.


nan mais faut pas prendre les extêmes non plus


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> nan mais faut pas prendre les extêmes non plus



C'est sûr que si Gallimard tombe sur mes interventions sur ce forum...

"Si t'es pas sage, Gallimard, Papa va appeller iKool pour corriger tes livres !
- Nan, pitié, tout mais pas ça !
- Bon, alors tu finis ton Goncourt et tu t'essuies gentiment la bouche.
- Oui papa."

Et voilà, maté le Gallimard !

(Mais que raconte-je ? Mais que raconte-je ?)


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> nan mais faut pas prendre les extêmes non plus



Dans l'avant-dernière édition de la recherche du temps perdu à la pléiade, il y avait quelques fautes d'orthographe, alors sur macgé, on est bien excusable, non !   

(Je n'en ai pas encore trouvé dans la dernière mais d'une part je dois y faire moins attention ; d'autre part vu que je fais de plus en plus de fautes moi-même, ce n'est pas sûr que je les voie.   )


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'avant-dernière édition de la recherche du temps perdu à la pléiade, il y avait quelques fautes d'orthographe, alors sur macgé, on est bien excusable, non !
> 
> (Je n'en ai pas encore trouvé dans la dernière mais d'une part je dois y faire moins attention ; d'autre part vu que je fais de plus en plus de fautes moi-même, ce n'est pas sûr que je les voie.   )


Moi, je l'ai lu en poche (la pléiade, c'est cher) - je n'ai pas vu de fautes, surprenant, non ?
(j'étais au service militaire. "Sodome et Gomorrhe ??? C't'un truc de pédé, ça, non ?" - un petit con qui ne risquait pas l'accident cérébral et était passé sous-off à la force des bras)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

oula.. l'armée... Je sens que ça va glisser encore un peu plus


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> oula.. l'armée... Je sens que ça va glisser encore un peu plus


Oui, surtout que dire des trucs positifs sur l'armée...
Oups, faute ! On ne critique pas la grande muette.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Allez vas-y quand même... De toutes façons, t'es pas à une connerie près...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Allez vas-y quand même... De toutes façons, t'es pas à une connerie près...


 
Il est bien, ce chat ; non?   :love:


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Allez vas-y quand même... De toutes façons, t'es pas à une connerie près...


Ca... Je ne te le fait pas dire.
Mais non, j'éviterais le sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien, ce chat ; non?   :love:


  ça, c'est parce que je m'applique


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien, ce chat ; non?   :love:


Si !
Positif, quoi.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2005)

Bah moi, je débarque dans ce thread, mais je suis HBC positif


----------



## NED (9 Septembre 2005)

Moi B positif (sang milésimé, ca se deguste)...

Bref, moi j'ai passé une putain de journée dans une vitrine a 40 degrés, je suis revenu crevé, plus de force...
J'ai donné le biberon a mon gamin, et là c'était comme si j'avais pris 20 supradines....
Faisez de mômes qui disait...


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi B positif (sang milésimé, ca se deguste)...
> 
> Bref, moi j'ai passé une putain de journée dans une vitrine a 40 degrés, je suis revenu crevé, plus de force...
> J'ai donné le biberon a mon gamin, et là c'était comme si j'avais pris 20 supradines....
> Faisez de mômes qui disait...


Les bib' de nuit, ça permet de se sentir solidaires des insomniaques qui n'ont que la télé pour occuper leurs insomnies...
Les bib' de nuit m'ont permis de voir 8 foit le même passage du même concert de Louis Chedid (merci la 6, maintenant, je hais profondément Louis Chedid !!) et tout un tas de gens qui marche dans des champs avec un fusil à la main - plus dez clips idiots, des séries pour attardés, des rediffusions de trucs qu'on voulait déjà pas voir la première fois...


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Les bib' de nuit, ça permet de se sentir solidaires des insomniaques qui n'ont que la télé pour occuper leurs insomnies...
> Les bib' de nuit m'ont permis de voir 8 foit le même passage du même concert de Louis Chedid (merci la 6, maintenant, je hais profondément Louis Chedid !!) et tout un tas de gens qui marche dans des champs avec un fusil à la main - plus dez clips idiots, des séries pour attardés, des rediffusions de trucs qu'on voulait déjà pas voir la première fois...


j'ai hate d'avoir des enfants pour revoir "chasse et pêche", c'est vrai, sinon on a pas l'occasion


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai hate d'avoir des enfants pour revoir "chasse et pêche", c'est vrai, sinon on a pas l'occasion


Dommage qu'il n'y ait plus "voisin voisine" - la seule série à réaliser pleinement la philisophie du Zen (rien, pas de but, pas d'attente, pas de pensée, juste être là)


----------

